# rubbing technique?



## KarlB (Jul 25, 2017)

How do I achieve this turquoise rubbing technique? It seems quite evenly spread. Could it be an oil pastel?


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Perhaps one can achieve this effect by placing dabs of paint on blotting paper, letting the paper absorb some of the oil. This makes the paint dry. Then one can paint with this and it wont penetrate the canvas thoroughly. Then one could let it dry for a while and scrape it off. I suppose this will be the effect(?).


----------



## dvartist1 (Aug 11, 2019)

draw it out. and draw out what color spots will go where, then glaze the green over a light texture surface, wipe it out so the "tips" or ridges show like in your picture. With a small round brush, brush in the colors you like to imitate your image. Then with your index finger, tap on the colors until they blur in place without rubbing. If a lot of paint is on, use toilet paper to dab it in place, then use finger. for more technique info.

edit, it is probably oil paint. 

check me out about the old masters materials and methods!

http://www.dvart.net


----------

